
~/.bash_history (jeffs_shell) on Twitter - buluzhai
http://twitter.com/jeffs_shell
======
mooism2
Why would anyone follow this? Even if you were interested in what this Jeff
was doing, there seems to be noise (`lynx`, `exit`).

What does it do with a command that's over 140 characters long? They'd be rare
but among the most interesting. Oh, it shares it as a snippet on snipt.org,
then posts a link to the snippet.

------
socratees
What's the point of publishing all this?

------
jaxn
I dare someone to setup a script to run these commands on your own box.

It would be like twitter as a replication source.

~~~
pookleblinky
It's all fun and games till someone accidentally the whole ~

